# CITRO / Tom Bakers Slotcar alley



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Saturday April 18th 2009 

Sixteen racers showed up at the infamous T-Jet Tom Bakers slotcar alley in E Peoria IL.
We all knew that the day was going to be a good time just like it always is at Toms place , but when we walked in and Tom greeted us with T shirts and race plaques i knew right away tom wanted to make this race something special for all of his racing buddies. Soon after everyone received there T shirts we lined up for one big mugshot !










I must say Tom Baker is one hell of a race host ! He gave us all T shirts, race plaques, trophys , DQ Blizzards and my favorite free BEER ! All of this while not willing to accept one dollar from anyone to help him recoup some of his money that he spent on the race. Tom you are awesome friend and the CITRO group is honored to have you as part of the family! 










The racing was fast and furious with all the drivers broken up into 4 heats. The first class we ran was the CITRO dirt late models. The top 4 were as follows

1. Travis joop = 100 laps
2. Jaybo = 99 laps
3. Wayne George =97 laps
4. Tony V = 93 laps

Next we ran the CITRO Camaro class. The top were as follows

1. Wayne George = 102 laps
2. Travis Joop = 99 laps
3. Jaybo = 95 laps
4. Chad Swim = 90 laps

For the the third race we ran the new CITRO dirt modifies. These cars were modeled by Tom Baker and Chad Swim. Chad casted the dirt mods and and a new dirt late model , and i have to say he did a awesome job on the cars good job Chad.

1. Jaybo = 65.21 laps
2. Wayne George = 65.11 laps
3. Travis Joop = 64 laps
4. Wolfie = 60 laps










Tom Bakers annual slotcar bash was a awesome event ! I cant wait until we do it again!

Race video = 




CITRO http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice Race Report.:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be great to see more pictures of the cars! Please...


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

ask and you shall receive !


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey! Who's the old guy in the hat?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh Mano, they're Sano!*

And the crowd started chanting TJetTom, TJetTom, TJetTom!!! 

You're work is betond awesome, Tom!! Thanks for posting the pics, Team DVS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The casting for numbers 5, 6 and 42 is very cool. Is that you're casting Tom? No. 15 is simply incredible. How did you shrink a 1:1 car to HO?


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you much! The #15 vintage east coast modified coupe took me two weeks and the body sheet metal (plastic) began as an Aurora Willys. At least from the grafted flat hood back. I use a lot of acrylic finger nail acrylic liquid and acrylic powder to fabricate and weld everything because we race these dirt cars competitively. I don't build any shelf queens just racers.They are super durable save for maybe a drop to a concrete floor.

Yes, I have been making the dirt modified masters that Chad Swim (from the CITRO board)has been doing the casting work. They are quite popular at the dirt races and make awesome rubber tired tjets with their slideways action.

Thanks,
Tjettom Baker 
(central Illinois)


----------

